# My Zed Leviathan



## craustin (Oct 26, 2009)

Finally got my system in my 10 Shelby in, and the Leviathan is doing GREAT. It is running a pair of Polk audio SR 5 1/4 components in the front channels, running the Scanspeak Discovery 8" woofer in the doors with the bandpass setting, and a Boston Acoustic G5 10" in the rear. I am also running an MB quart 4100 series with 2 channels running rear fill. The Leviathan sounds great, with nice detailed highs, plenty of power, and no noise whatsoever. I am running the factory navigation unit, with an Audiocontrol LC8i. The Leviathan did go to Zed for the new chip before I had installed. It was never powered before, but my unit works flawlessly. There is a turn on delay of about 5 to 7 seconds on start up, but other than that, I am extremely happy with the sound. It is really excellent sound for keeping the factory navigation unit. For anyone that is looking at the Leviathan, looks to me like Zed has worked the bug or two that were on the initial units. I have used old school PG (ti series), PG Xenon's, Alpines and many others, and the Zed is right up there with my old school PG amps.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

That is great to hear. I just invested in some JL slash series amps, but would definitely be interested in moving to a single amp solution down the road. 

Let me ask, if you have a chance, would you be willing to do some listening to music with a huge dynamic range, such that the amp would move from its low power mode to high power mode then back during the music? The magazine reviews made no mention of this having an effect, but a poster on here had mentioned it induced some odd effects while listening. 

Glad you are happy with the system! It seems to be build with some real quality parts. Have you looked at the MS8, btw? Seems like you have a great setup for it, with rears and a full 8 channels of speakers.


----------



## craustin (Oct 26, 2009)

The MS8 looks very interesting and promising. I am enjoying my system for now, and might look at it in the future. Let me get some listening to the amp with some dynamic material that has soft and quick, loud passages, and I can post some findings. Thx


----------



## roller (Oct 30, 2009)

Good to hear on the new chip. My Leviathan has been experiencing problems described on this forum. Problem is I already replaced the Leviathan with another amp before Zed started replacing the new chips.

I think I might get the chip replaced then sell the Leviathan.


----------



## craustin (Oct 26, 2009)

Follow up: The delay on my Leviathan is actually 4 seconds on turn on. It seemed longer to me because the entire NAV screen takes like 5 seconds to come on, but I timed the time my Leviathan takes after the MB Quart amp, and its just 4 seconds. I played very dynamic material on my system, and I had no funny or unusual sounds coming from the amp, just great sound. I used some Telarc classical recordings, like the Magnificent Seven, and Gaîté Parisienne. Both are very well recorded, and are extremely dynamic, going from very soft passages, to big orchestral attacks, and all I got was great, dynamic music. Just my two cents.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

That is really great to hear! Is the system still impressing you like it was on day one?


----------



## tyndallcbr (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello craustin,
I joined this forum recently to research specifics about 2010/2011 mustang installations. You are my first contact with a forum member and I have no posts, so I hope you don't mind this contact. Could you tell me more specifics about your setup? You stated that "It is running a pair of Polk audio SR 5 1/4 components in the front channels, running the Scanspeak Discovery 8" woofer in the doors with the bandpass setting, and a Boston Acoustic G5 10" in the rear. I am also running an MB quart 4100 series with 2 channels running rear fill." Can you tell me how you have your amps wired, number of channels, and how the Audiocontrol lc8i is integrated between the factory Navigation unit? I like the idea of using the 8" woofer in the doors with a component setup in the front door. 
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## craustin (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Sean, no problem. The Leviathan is a six channel amp, and I run the front comps with channels 1 and 2. These are currently run in a passive configuration. Channels 3 and 4 run the 8"s in the doors, in a bandpass mode. Channels 5 and 6 run my single Sub. I also have two channels of the mb Quart amp running the rear fill, and have two extra channels that are not used. The lc8i is wired after the stock amps in the Shelby, that way I could keep my dsp and all other functions of the Navigation unit intact. The sound is incredible, and it rivals if not betters some of my previous systems, with a high end aftermarket head unit. Hope this helps.


----------



## tyndallcbr (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks! Where did you install the Audiocontrol and amps?


----------



## craustin (Oct 26, 2009)

They are mounted in the spare tire well.


----------



## craustin (Oct 26, 2009)

I forgot to mention, that in the Shelbys, there is no spare tire there from the factory. It just has a little inflatable unit in a small enclosure. Therefore it was easy for me to pick this location for the install.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

shelby pics please....


----------



## craustin (Oct 26, 2009)

Post some soon


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

I too would love to see some pictures!!


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

You have the 8 ohm or 4 ohm discovery 8'' on the Leviathan? How do you like them?


----------



## craustin (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine are the 4ohm. I like them a lot. I had some pics in there, but got erased somehow. Will post some more soon.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

craustin said:


> Mine are the 4ohm. I like them a lot. I had some pics in there, but got erased somehow. Will post some more soon.


They rattle the crap out of your doors? How much deadening did you do? I want to run them in my car but Can't afford the all the extra weight of deadening needed. I might just stick with the 7'' discovery.

How do they do on that power? I got a Levi sitting in a box right here and wouldn't mind giving them a shot. Can they take all the power or do you have the amp rolled back a bit?


----------

